# Wishing for a boy -UPDATED



## TTC LADY

We already have an adorable, smart, funny and intelligent little girl and are desperate for a little boy this time round. I know DH was slightly disappointed when our daughter was born as he wanted a son, and I know he will be disappointed again if we have another daughter.

We only plan on having 2 kids and so I also want a little son and will be disappointed if they tell me it's a girl. I hate feeling like this but can't help it. I know that once the baby arrives we will love it whatever the gender.

Additionally in Asian families, boys are celebrated whereas when girls are born people almost give their condolences. It's all to do with boys carrying on the family name and girls will eventually get married and leave the family home. When my little daughter was born, the first thing my mum said to me was "never mind I had a girl first as well" - DH was livid with her. MIL is bit more relaxed but secretly I know she is also praying for a first grandson.

I feel all this pressure is causing more me more anxiety as the big day approaches, when I should be relaxing and resting.

Thanks for reading this rant.


----------



## babyhopes2010

:hugs: sound like me :( x


----------



## maybebaby3

:hugs: when will you find out the gender?


----------



## TTC LADY

maybebaby3 said:


> :hugs: when will you find out the gender?

At the birth !!!


----------



## Eleanor ace

I hope you get your little boy! When are you due?


----------



## onetwothreebp

wishing you :blue: thoughts!!


----------



## TTC LADY

maybebaby3 said:


> :hugs: when will you find out the gender?




Eleanor ace said:


> I hope you get your little boy! When are you due?

Due date is 6th April. 4 weeks and counting!


----------



## mumseypie

I know there is no such thing as the *perfect family* but wouldn't it be so wonderful to experience raising both a daughter and a son. You are not alone in feeling this pressure, my inlaws are driving me crazy!!


----------



## Angelica

TTC lady im.in the same boat- asian too so I totally get it.
Found out today we having 2nd girl & im really upset & feel like a failure.


----------



## TTC LADY

Angelica said:


> TTC lady im.in the same boat- asian too so I totally get it.
> Found out today we having 2nd girl & im really upset & feel like a failure.

Personally I believe every child is a blessing and would be happy with a healthy girl, however extended family all hoping for a boy, along with DH - who would still adore a girl, but secretly would love to have a son.

What was the reaction of family, DH t learning you are having another girl ?


----------



## Angelica

DH is great he would have preferred boy but is happy with healthy girl! 
Hes already chosen a name & is telling me to chin up.
I've only told my mum so far & she was disappointed :(
I think mil may also be but prob not as my mum....


----------



## MrsClark24

I'm exactly the same. We are having a girl this time (first baby) and we wanted a boy. Next time the pressure is on to have a boy!

Good luck! Xxx


----------



## TTC LADY

So had our baby on Saturday and it was a BOY !!!!!.....so happy


----------



## motherofboys

Huge congratulations! So pleased for you


----------



## Eleanor ace

Awesome news :D


----------



## babyhopes2010

:yipee: me too :)


----------



## MeAndMyShadow

Congrats!!


----------



## onetwothreebp

Oh yay!!!!!! So much congratulations to you and your precious new little boy!! Enjoy your son - they're such a treat!


----------



## shayzee

Wow!!! A huge Congrats to you!! You must be over the moon!! :happydance:


----------



## maybebaby3

So pleased for you!


----------



## Andypanda6570

:hugs::hugs::happydance::happydance::happydance:
Congrats, all the best :cloud9:


----------



## Hotbump

yay! Congrats :D


----------



## BabyCleo

congraats!!!!


----------



## Misscalais

Congrats!


----------



## marina294

Congrats so happy for you x


----------

